# Videogröße



## wentinator (27. August 2004)

Ich habe ein Video gemacht mit Magix Video Delûxe 2004/2005 Plus.
Das ganze ist (gerendert) 34 MB groß und hat eine Auflösung von 720x576 Pixel.
Die Länge: 1 Minute.
Und das ist mein Problem: Das Video ist zu groß. Ich will das mit einem Haufen anderer auf CD brennen. Kann ich das irgendwie verkleinern (möglichst ohne Qualitätsverlust)? 
Luggi


----------



## kasper (27. August 2004)

Hier sind ein paar Begriffe für die Suchfunktion: 
DivX oder XviD und VirtualDub


----------



## AUG (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich wollte heute damit anfangen etwas mit video zu machen, habe aber keine erfahrung im ganzen bereich  
Habe adobe premiere 6.5 bekommen und habe virtualdub.

nun bitte ich um eine ausführliche erklärung um die videos zu verkleinern.

danke


----------



## axn (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum,

ausführliche Erklärungen gibts im Handbuch bzw. der Hilfe, hier nur Hilfestellungen zu konkreter Problematik. 

mfg

axn

PS: Achte bitte bezüglich deiner Kleinschreibung auf unsere Netiquette.


----------



## chmee (31. Dezember 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt/

VirtualDub ist ein geeignetes Tool, um Videos kleinzuschrumpfen.
Mach Dich vertraut mit der Nutzung und den Einstellungen der
aktuellen Codecs ( DIvx,XVid, WMV etc..)

mfg chmee

Hier noch ein Link zum Auffrischen der Kenntnisse :
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/355486/the_power_of_video_editing_video/


----------

